
Clike: An extensible C-like language compiler in under 3000 lines of code - sklogic
https://github.com/combinatorylogic/clike
======
pedrow
Github says it's written mostly in Clojure but it doesn't look like clojure -
it appears to be 'pfront' \- does anyone have any opinions on pfront?

~~~
sklogic
Github is using some weird heuristics for detecting languages, and,
apparently, multiple 'fun' tokens bends it towards Clojure in this case. I'm
not sure if this way of language detection will ever work with PFront, as it
is a mixture of many DSLs. Actually, Clojure itself must be hard to detect
properly, as it is a proper meta-language.

